# Awesome B3 products



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been meaning to try that shampoo.I've had the link for a while,but had forgotten about it. I think I read about it on a groomers forum once.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735


> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]



Where can I get the B3 shampoo and you don't have to use conditioner at all? How often do you bath your baby?


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 21 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832261


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735





> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]



Where can I get the B3 shampoo and you don't have to use conditioner at all? How often do you bath your baby?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Go to B3 hampoo and it will take you to the website. I wash about every 11 days.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thank you JanettandAmber!!!* I ordered the B3 shampoo on your recommendation and it is FANTASTIC! My groomer came today and I 
asked her to try it - she was skeptical at first because I've tried so many shampoos and conditioners. I mixed it 8-1 with water as per the
instructions and she bathed Bonbon. When she finished drying her, she was amazed - as was I. Bonbon's coat was softer and silkier than I've
ever seen it before, with NO conditioner. This stuff is, as you said, AWESOME! I RECOMMEND THIS TO EVERYONE! And just to make it easy,
here's the link: http://www.b3salonproducts.com/shampoo.htm

It's not even expensive when you think how long one $16 bottle will last. I'm sorry I just bought two jars of Fur Butter - I don't need it! I know
I probably sound like a commercial, but I promise I have no relationship with these people and don't even know who they are, but they have
come up with an amazing product! :woohoo2:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! I am almost needing shampoo, a product that you don't have to use conditioner sounds wonderful. 

Dorothy do you know the shipping charge info?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Pat, the shipping charge was $6.85 to my area.


Most groomers and others who've tried the "Why Bitch" shampoo really like it, but with our hard water, it is too harsh to use without a conditioner. 

I used the shampoo twice and gave away the rest of the bottle to my sister-in-law to try on her poodle. 

Joy


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 26 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834136


> WOW! I am almost needing shampoo, a product that you don't have to use conditioner sounds wonderful.
> 
> Dorothy do you know the shipping charge info?[/B]


Hi Pat - my shipping was $4.80. I guess it varies according to your location or something...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I still haven't ordered, I need to get right on it. Thanks for the review Dorothy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Dorothy, we have soft water so I am thinking I will give it a try.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great reviews of this! Thanks for sharing. It sounds very nice.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I ordered the B3 and used it on all three of my babies yesterday. I don't think I have ever seen their coats look so white and after using no conditioners they were very easy to comb out and blow dry. I give this product a big thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Where can you buy that shampoo? Do you get it like at a pet co or another Pet shop? I would love to get some of that. 
thanks for the post sounds wonderful


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Dang you people and your peer pressure *shakes fist* I guess I'll be ordering it also, LOL. I had to put Lois back in oil and I HATE doing that but her matting combined with a thin coat? Sooo not good!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Oct 5 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836829


> Where can you buy that shampoo? Do you get it like at a pet co or another Pet shop? I would love to get some of that.
> thanks for the post sounds wonderful[/B]


bonniesmom posted the link in her post,you can buy it on that website.


I got my order of B3 on Fri & used it on Boo. I'm very impressed with it. The shampoo does an awesome job without using a conditioner. My only complaint is it's low sudsing,I probably used way more than I should have,trying to work up a lather. It reminds me of the Maltese Secret shampoo in that respect,very thin,like water & very little sudsing. Has a clean fresh scent,not heavy & flowery. I'd definitely recommend it. Hannah had already had her bath,so I haven't tried it on her yet,her hair is finer & thinner than Boos,but I'm expecting the same good results.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just ordered mine ...My delivery was 6.88- 22.88 total . I guess my zip code made the price higher why i don't know....


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735


> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]


I have been trying to tell everyone of this shampoo but no one listened, it took Dorothy to try it for everyone to believe. I guess because I am new. I just want to help. :smhelp:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Oct 5 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836872


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735





> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]


I have been trying to tell everyone of this shampoo but no one listened, it took Dorothy to try it for everyone to believe. I guess because I am new. I just want to help. :smhelp:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! I listened, i just eyed my HUNDREDS of shampoos/conditioners and thought 'do i really need a new one?' I'd also heard a lot of glowing reviews of Isle of Dogs and ordered that product - so not impressed, LOL. And another line (that I won't mention here, but seriously not impressed at all) I also am wary of shampoos that don't require a conditioner. It wasn't 'you', it was my rationalizing about needing yet another shampoo! I swear, I should take a picture of all the bottles I have that I DON"T USE. It's embarrassing, LOL. When I say hundreds, I mean hundreds. And I hate to translate that into dollars spent :smheat:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 5 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836874


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Oct 5 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836872





> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735





> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]


I have been trying to tell everyone of this shampoo but no one listened, it took Dorothy to try it for everyone to believe. I guess because I am new. I just want to help. :smhelp:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! I listened, i just eyed my HUNDREDS of shampoos/conditioners and thought 'do i really need a new one?' I'd also heard a lot of glowing reviews of Isle of Dogs and ordered that product - so not impressed, LOL. And another line (that I won't mention here, but seriously not impressed at all) I also am wary of shampoos that don't require a conditioner. It wasn't 'you', it was my rationalizing about needing yet another shampoo! I swear, I should take a picture of all the bottles I have that I DON"T USE. It's embarrassing, LOL. When I say hundreds, I mean hundreds. And I hate to translate that into dollars spent :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know that feeling. I have hundreds of shampoo also, but I am wishing this to be the last. It makes sense that conditioner can mat the hair.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Oct 5 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836872


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735





> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]


I have been trying to tell everyone of this shampoo but no one listened, it took Dorothy to try it for everyone to believe. I guess because I am new. I just want to help. :smhelp: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I listened too. I've been meaning to try it for mths,but had forgotten about it until you posted. I'm glad you did start the thread,thanks. I needed a reminder. I've tried lots of shampoos & conditioners recommended on this forum. To be honest,none of them met my expectations until now. Since I was happy with the Pethead tearless shampoo & using my own conditioners instead of doggie conditioners,I'd stopped trying anything else.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 5 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836874


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Oct 5 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836872





> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735





> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]


I have been trying to tell everyone of this shampoo but no one listened, it took Dorothy to try it for everyone to believe. I guess because I am new. I just want to help. :smhelp:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! I listened, i just eyed my HUNDREDS of shampoos/conditioners and thought 'do i really need a new one?' I'd also heard a lot of glowing reviews of Isle of Dogs and ordered that product - so not impressed, LOL. And another line (that I won't mention here, but seriously not impressed at all) I also am wary of shampoos that don't require a conditioner. It wasn't 'you', it was my rationalizing about needing yet another shampoo! I swear, I should take a picture of all the bottles I have that I DON"T USE. It's embarrassing, LOL. When I say hundreds, I mean hundreds. And I hate to translate that into dollars spent :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I bet a rescue would really appreciate your extra shampoos and you could probably get a tax donation because it would be a donation.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got ours in Saturday, but haven't had a chance to bathe Zippy yet. Hoping to tomorrow or Wed. I'm excited as it sounds like it is going to really cut down on some time even after the bath and dry.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Oct 5 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836910


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 5 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836874





> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Oct 5 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836872





> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Sep 19 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831735





> I tried the B3 shampoo on my maltese that is in full show coat and the shampoo is wonderful! No mats in between shampoos. I used it 4 times and I was waiting for the mats as she always matted between shampoos and there was none. The small ones slid out with no effort. You don't need conditioner and it cuts blowing time in half. This is a WONDERFUL product.[/B]


I have been trying to tell everyone of this shampoo but no one listened, it took Dorothy to try it for everyone to believe. I guess because I am new. I just want to help. :smhelp:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! I listened, i just eyed my HUNDREDS of shampoos/conditioners and thought 'do i really need a new one?' I'd also heard a lot of glowing reviews of Isle of Dogs and ordered that product - so not impressed, LOL. And another line (that I won't mention here, but seriously not impressed at all) I also am wary of shampoos that don't require a conditioner. It wasn't 'you', it was my rationalizing about needing yet another shampoo! I swear, I should take a picture of all the bottles I have that I DON"T USE. It's embarrassing, LOL. When I say hundreds, I mean hundreds. And I hate to translate that into dollars spent :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I bet a rescue would really appreciate your extra shampoos and you could probably get a tax donation because it would be a donation.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh excellent idea!! I'll look into that. Thank you!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

DH said I shouldn't order any shampoo/conditioner until we finish the ones we have first.  Our bathroom and laundry room are cluttered with products and I even have a spare bottle of Coat Handler conditioner too. I'm dying to try B3 shampoo. Guess I'll have to wait a couple of months and buy it as "Christmas gift".


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

I just wanted to say hello, and thank you, all of you! My name is Joy owner of B3 Salon Products, I have been answering alot of your questions and phone calls. You guys are the best. First I will tell you I am an owner /breeder/handler of standard and miniature poodles/Chinese cresteds. I have been showing/breeding/handling dogs for 20 years, as well as grooming .
I have used every product on the market and felt disapointed!

B3 shampoo hands down is the best for show coats as well as general maintance for pets. B3 products are made for weekely/bi weekly maintance. It's secret is it is sugar based, and properly designed to work to restore damaged coats. 
I wanted to thank you for your kind words in regard to our shampoos. It has been my goal to provide the best in coat care and make everyone's life a little easier, when it comes to grooming. One of your regular members called me to tell me about this message board...I read all of your comments and I have tears in my eyes. It brings me such happiness to know, I can make a serious difference In your dogs lives. Peace and love! Joy Nachmias


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 5 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837065


> I just wanted to say hello, and thank you, all of you! My name is Joy owner of B3 Salon Products, I have been answering alot of your questions and phone calls. You guys are the best. First I will tell you I am an owner /breeder/handler of standard and miniature poodles/Chinese cresteds. I have been showing/breeding/handling dogs for 20 years, as well as grooming .
> I have used every product on the market and felt disapointed!
> 
> B3 shampoo hands down is the best for show coats as well as general maintance for pets. B3 products are made for weekely/bi weekly maintance. It's secret is it is sugar based, and properly designed to work to restore damaged coats.
> I wanted to thank you for your kind words in regard to our shampoos. It has been my goal to provide the best in coat care and make everyone's life a little easier, when it comes to grooming. One of your regular members called me to tell me about this message board...I read all of your comments and I have tears in my eyes. It brings me such happiness to know, I can make a serious difference In your dogs lives. Peace and love! Joy Nachmias[/B]


Hi Joy, welcome to SM. Congrats on creating a shampoo that actually does what it claims. I'm impressed.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I bathed Zippy with the B3 yesterday. The thin watery like shampoo had me feeling unsure about it, but it did later ok when mixed and used. I was not quite so lucky about matts though. Our routine is to brush before we bathe. 

I tried just using the shampoo and then blowing Zippy dry (while brushing), but she has matts alont her midline. I think next time, I will either go back to what we were using which was pet silk or will still use a conditioner. While it was an awesome cleanser, maybe it just isn't meant for a coat where part of it is cottony.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Oct 9 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838300


> I bathed Zippy with the B3 yesterday. The thin watery like shampoo had me feeling unsure about it, but it did later ok when mixed and used. I was not quite so lucky about matts though. Our routine is to brush before we bathe.
> 
> I tried just using the shampoo and then blowing Zippy dry (while brushing), but she has matts alont her midline. I think next time, I will either go back to what we were using which was pet silk or will still use a conditioner. While it was an awesome cleanser, maybe it just isn't meant for a coat where part of it is cottony.[/B]


I used it on Hannah last night & wasn't as pleased as when I used it on Boo. I'll have to at least keep using conditioner on her head & tail. She has a bad case of dry frizzies going now. :huh: Worked great on Boo though,but he has stronger less fragile hair. I'll keep using it for Boo,but maybe not Hannah. Strange though,Boo is the one with part cottony hair,Hannah has very fine silky. Both are shining like a new penny though.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I love the B3 shampoo. I have used it on all my rescues and dogs and it did great on all coats from a maltipoo to silky hair. Everyone looked whiter and the ones in long coats had very little to no matting. I need to find out if it's tearless I would love to use it on their faces. My next favorite is Les Pooches and then Pure Paws


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

As with most conditioning shampoos you need to use a good clarifying shampoo every second or
third time you bathe your pet. This gives you a clean slate so the product can work it's magic.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I posted in another thread but felt it was going off topic to the OP, so I will post in this one  

I used this on Lucy today, who is in full coat, and didn't care for the results. i felt like she was way too puffy and frizzy. I've had this happen to her before with a few other products so will head back to the Dove with her. 

So just a few minutes ago, my 11 year old son, who never notices ANYTHING about these dogs, comes in and asks me why Lucy looks like a giant puff ball. :w00t: 

I did use it on my 6.5 mos old puppy and the results were decent. Will try it on my other coats this week and see if there is any difference with any of them. If it turns any of them them into a frizzy puffball, I think this product will have to be moved to the cupboard of orphaned shampoos, LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Stacy, that's what happened when I used it on Hannah. It worked good on Boo,but Hannah got the frizzies on her tail & topknot & although her hair was really soft & shinny, it was a little poofy. It did settle down in a couple of days although her tail & topknot remain a bit frizzy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 14 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840045


> Stacy, that's what happened when I used it on Hannah. It worked good on Boo,but Hannah got the frizzies on her tail & topknot & although her hair was really soft & shinny, it was a little poofy. It did settle down in a couple of days although her tail & topknot remain a bit frizzy.[/B]


Lucy got the opposite frizzies. Her tail looks good but everywhere that had been previously shaved turned poofy. Here are the pics I posted on the other thread (and I had brushed and flat ironed her in the 'after' pics.)
Here are a few pictures of her four days ago


















and today (and this was after flat ironing)



















once she got off the table and had normal activity, she really puffed out. If Marina was going to show her right now, i'd have to pile on the smoothing products and do a lot more flat ironing. 

Mr. Duders still looks good though so it's definitely just a matter of trying it!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840021


> I posted in another thread but felt it was going off topic to the OP, so I will post in this one
> 
> I used this on Lucy today, who is in full coat, and didn't care for the results. i felt like she was way too puffy and frizzy. I've had this happen to her before with a few other products so will head back to the Dove with her.
> 
> ...


The cupboard of orphaned shampoos?  I think I have one of those as well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 14 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840059


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840021





> I posted in another thread but felt it was going off topic to the OP, so I will post in this one
> 
> I used this on Lucy today, who is in full coat, and didn't care for the results. i felt like she was way too puffy and frizzy. I've had this happen to her before with a few other products so will head back to the Dove with her.
> 
> ...


The cupboard of orphaned shampoos?  I think I have one of those as well.
[/B][/QUOTE]

well, maybe _abandoned_ would be more accurate. It is quite a large cupboard. And it's almost full. :brownbag:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Take 'em to the shelter!


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to have to try this stuff! But, I'll have to find a spot for it in the budget first! Perhaps next month! 

I've been using the Spa Lavish products and the Pet Head spray conditioner (which I LOVE!), but just using a shampoo, and not needing a conditioner would be great!!!!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840063


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 14 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840059





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840021





> I posted in another thread but felt it was going off topic to the OP, so I will post in this one
> 
> I used this on Lucy today, who is in full coat, and didn't care for the results. i felt like she was way too puffy and frizzy. I've had this happen to her before with a few other products so will head back to the Dove with her.
> 
> ...


The cupboard of orphaned shampoos?  I think I have one of those as well.
[/B][/QUOTE]

well, maybe _abandoned_ would be more accurate. It is quite a large cupboard. And it's almost full. :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy, let me know if you decide to "retire" that B3 shampoo and recoup some of the cost- I've been thinking about trying it since my two are in shorter cuts.  Also, maybe you should list all of the different "retired" shampoos/conditioners you have, people might love to try some of the brands you have but don't like for your group!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I used this product on both my babies. Just on their beards. Just to test it.

Leo, did fine. Came up nice and clean.

Mia, I am so sorry to report, did not. Her skin underneath became inflammed and irrated. Mia has alot of sensitivites and am taking her to the vet. She is much better now, but just would be wrong for me not to share what happened to Mia. The ingredients did not agree with her.

Yes, I was very careful and dilluted it as instructed.

I am so sorry wish I had better results to share.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral! After reading six or so posts, I quickly ordered this product for Ava!!! It sounds like a miracle product!!!!

Then on the second or third page of posts...(after I ordered the product....) I see where Stacy says how it made her dogs look poofy....OH NO!!!! Ava is a major Poof girl...and that's what I bought to use on her.... :smpullhair: ....when will I learn to read to the end first. :smstarz:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 15 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840305


> Holy Mackeral! After reading six or so posts, I quickly ordered this product for Ava!!! It sounds like a miracle product!!!!
> 
> Then on the second or third page of posts...(after I ordered the product....) I see where Stacy says how it made her dogs look poofy....OH NO!!!! Ava is a major Poof girl...and that's what I bought to use on her.... :smpullhair: ....when will I learn to read to the end first. :smstarz:[/B]



I think honestly there is no way to predict how it will turn out. I would try using it for a 'non show' bath and see how it does. It might actually work. I'm not going to try it on my problem coat because I have her in oil. 

The puppy looks ok (not OMG but decent) it is just Lucy , at this point, who looks like a puffball. And her topknot hair looks awful, it is sticking up everywhere and the damage is very visible. She does have broken topknot hair (as most dogs do) but it's been a looooong time where i've felt like I had to 'do' something about. 

I am not giving up on it, I'm just going to try it on some of my other coats and see how it does.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for keeping me from buying another shampoo to add to the 50 or more products I already have. Rylee looked like a puff ball this week too and I used the flat iron on her.  That is how my husband looked when he caught me using the flat iron on Rylee.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

well, it is a very good cleanser though. For Zippy I used a deep cleansing shampoo before bathing. She really gets dirty. Then I used the B3. My error was not using a conditioner. I won't trust that again. I will use the B3 to use it up , but I just have to learn that there is no magic product out there. I was happy with what I was using, but thought the B3 would be a shortcut.
We will be sticking with Pet Silk. It is great on my little ball of cotton!


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

I wanted to add....for all of you using heavy conditioners on a regular bases, it does cause build up, softening of the natural texture, and that leads to breakage and wear and tear of the coat over time ....dog sebacious glands get used to synthetic additives, and slow down the production of natural oils. It is not wrong to use a quality conditioner along with B3. It does take time to get proper coat texture back after hair damage has occured. If you are seeing alot of fly away coat that is beacuse no lard or build up is in the coat to weight it down, if you are showing and using regular styling products, those products must be removed after a show, you must rest a coat Keeping full coats is always a challenge and a commitment and of course takes time.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 15 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840420


> I wanted to add....for all of you using heavy conditioners on a regular bases, it does cause build up, softening of the natural texture, and that leads to breakage and wear and tear of the coat over time ....dog sebacious glands get used to synthetic additives, and slow down the production of natural oils. It is not wrong to use a quality conditioner along with B3. It does take time to get proper coat texture back after hair damage has occured. If you are seeing alot of fly away coat that is beacuse no lard or build up is in the coat to weight it down, if you are showing and using regular styling products, those products must be removed after a show, you must rest a coat Keeping full coats is always a challenge and a commitment and of course takes time. [/B]


 :goodpost: 

Also, everyone needs to remember that not every product will work the same on every dog. Just like several of you have reported, B3 worked amazing on one of your Maltese, but not as well on the other. It's a matter of trial and error! I am always open to trying new products and am thankful that there are several great ones out there!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice that an SM friend bought the B3 shampoo for Casanova, so we tried it for the first time yesterday. So far I love it! Casanova has a very fine, very full coat. After shampooing, his hair was a little poufy at first, but the hair seems to have settled down and looks really straight, really nice. It feels like it should be used as a deep cleansing shampoo and maybe with just a touch of conditioner. I'm really impressed with how clean and nice the coat feels. I'll post again in a few days once we see the week long effects of it...Thanks to Scissorhands for his posts about excess product damaging the coat. I used to leave a bit of conditioner in the coat and would get more matting...so then I would leave more conditioner thinking condition = detangling. That was soooo wrong! Casanova is matting much much less with no conditioner left in his coat. Thanks, Scissorhands!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sophia, I am so glad you like the shampoo because I had ordered a bottle and it came just yesterday afternoon. I gave everyone their baths yesterday morning, so we'll have to wait till next week. It seems Cas and Ava have the same type of hair so this is good news!!!! 

just a side note.....I have been trying so many different shampoos on Ava - but recently found one I actually kind of like. Its actually for pets...(and right off the shelf!) :w00t: . I was at our local doggie hotel/spa...."Lucky's Bed and Biscuit" and asked the groomer there what she thought I should try. She handed me a bottle called Tropiclean (I think). It's pretty nice, Ava has had less matting for sure. 

Now, for the perfect conditioner....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, sorry to change my tune. I don't get how anyone can use this shampoo without a conditioner. Casanova's hair one day later looks totally wild. It does look extra clean, but is very static-y, flyaway. You can see every split end and is going in every which direction. Maybe next time I could try this with a conditioner? His hair looks wild. I think I would save this for a clarifying shampoo like once a month? From what I can see, it seems like its main thing is removing grease and residue.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 18 2009, 08:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841130


> Sophia, I am so glad you like the shampoo because I had ordered a bottle and it came just yesterday afternoon. I gave everyone their baths yesterday morning, so we'll have to wait till next week. It seems Cas and Ava have the same type of hair so this is good news!!!!
> 
> just a side note.....I have been trying so many different shampoos on Ava - but recently found one I actually kind of like. Its actually for pets...(and right off the shelf!) :w00t: . I was at our local doggie hotel/spa...."Lucky's Bed and Biscuit" and asked the groomer there what she thought I should try. She handed me a bottle called Tropiclean (I think). It's pretty nice, Ava has had less matting for sure.
> 
> Now, for the perfect conditioner.... [/B]


Tropiclean is made by the same company that makes Spa Lavish and it's a similar product ... just a different merchandising direction.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 19 2009, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841522


> Okay, sorry to change my tune. I don't get how anyone can use this shampoo without a conditioner. Casanova's hair one day later looks totally wild. It does look extra clean, but is very static-y, flyaway. You can see every split end and is going in every which direction. Maybe next time I could try this with a conditioner? His hair looks wild. I think I would save this for a clarifying shampoo like once a month? From what I can see, it seems like its main thing is removing grease and residue.[/B]


yes, that is the experience I had with one of my coats. And giving another bath with my 'usual' products didn't help it much, I think it is going to take time to get it back to its usual state. even if it's a masked state, I'll take it over a static-y fly away damaged looking coat any day.

I wonder if water conditions is affecting our varying results? I don't have a water softener. Does anyone who has had awesome results have softened water?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 19 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841529


> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 19 2009, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841522





> Okay, sorry to change my tune. I don't get how anyone can use this shampoo without a conditioner. Casanova's hair one day later looks totally wild. It does look extra clean, but is very static-y, flyaway. You can see every split end and is going in every which direction. Maybe next time I could try this with a conditioner? His hair looks wild. I think I would save this for a clarifying shampoo like once a month? From what I can see, it seems like its main thing is removing grease and residue.[/B]


yes, that is the experience I had with one of my coats. And giving another bath with my 'usual' products didn't help it much, I think it is going to take time to get it back to its usual state. even if it's a masked state, I'll take it over a static-y fly away damaged looking coat any day.

I wonder if water conditions is affecting our varying results? I don't have a water softener. Does anyone who has had awesome results have softened water?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now I'm freaking out. Going back to my normal shampoo won't fix this? Uh....his hair does NOT look good right now. I asked my breeder and she asked me why I would put something sugar based on his coat. :new_shocked:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 19 2009, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841539


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 19 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841529





> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 19 2009, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841522





> Okay, sorry to change my tune. I don't get how anyone can use this shampoo without a conditioner. Casanova's hair one day later looks totally wild. It does look extra clean, but is very static-y, flyaway. You can see every split end and is going in every which direction. Maybe next time I could try this with a conditioner? His hair looks wild. I think I would save this for a clarifying shampoo like once a month? From what I can see, it seems like its main thing is removing grease and residue.[/B]


yes, that is the experience I had with one of my coats. And giving another bath with my 'usual' products didn't help it much, I think it is going to take time to get it back to its usual state. even if it's a masked state, I'll take it over a static-y fly away damaged looking coat any day.

I wonder if water conditions is affecting our varying results? I don't have a water softener. Does anyone who has had awesome results have softened water?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now I'm freaking out. Going back to my normal shampoo won't fix this? Uh....his hair does NOT look good right now. I asked my breeder and she asked me why I would put something sugar based on his coat. :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

It might be ok - my problem was I waited a few days and I should have just rebathed right away, so that was my mistake. The coat just seemed to get worse looking as time went on.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Scissorhands--are you grooming any show Maltese? Unless you have great experience with Maltese in full coat, I would wonder... The initial super clean sounds good, but flyway I don't need, and surely not Poofy. Shoni has a very thick, wants to be poofy, coat that needs to lay down.

I use something different, alternately, almost every time I bath Shoni. I don't like build up and think that helps. He is in a fairly short summer coat that is growing out and can easily look like a lovely puff ball. B) I like the Spa "Fresh" best of all I've used so far. Not their Spa "Renew" however. I mostly use Pantene or Garnier conditioners.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I waited a week before rebathing Hannah with her normal products & her hair is fine,just like it was before I tried the B3. I don't normally use a lot of products on their coats,since they are both in short cuts. I use Pethead tearless shampoo, either Patene Smooth conditioner or Tresemme Anti-Breakage condition & sometimes a leave-in on Hannahs topknot only. I still think the B3 is a good shampoo, I just wouldn't recommend it alone for certain type coats or without a conditioner on long coats. We have bad static problems in the winter mths, so there's no way I won't be able to use a good conditioner. I don't know about hard or soft water,I just use what comes from the faucet,but it's probably hardwater & it's possible softwater may be better,but I doubt it would solve the problem completely.JMO


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841545


> Scissorhands--are you grooming any show Maltese? Unless you have great experience with Maltese in full coat, I would wonder... The initial super clean sounds good, but flyway I don't need, and surely not Poofy. Shoni has a very thick, wants to be poofy, coat that needs to lay down.
> 
> I use something different, alternately, almost every time I bath Shoni. I don't like build up and think that helps. He is in a fairly short summer coat that is growing out and can easily look like a lovely puff ball. B) I like the Spa "Fresh" best of all I've used so far. Not their Spa "Renew" however. I mostly use Pantene or Garnier conditioners.[/B]


Show grooming for 20 years


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 19 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841739


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841545





> Scissorhands--are you grooming any show Maltese? Unless you have great experience with Maltese in full coat, I would wonder... The initial super clean sounds good, but flyway I don't need, and surely not Poofy. Shoni has a very thick, wants to be poofy, coat that needs to lay down.
> 
> I use something different, alternately, almost every time I bath Shoni. I don't like build up and think that helps. He is in a fairly short summer coat that is growing out and can easily look like a lovely puff ball. B) I like the Spa "Fresh" best of all I've used so far. Not their Spa "Renew" however. I mostly use Pantene or Garnier conditioners.[/B]


Show grooming for 20 years 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maltese?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 19 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841739


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841545





> Scissorhands--are you grooming any show Maltese? Unless you have great experience with Maltese in full coat, I would wonder... The initial super clean sounds good, but flyway I don't need, and surely not Poofy. Shoni has a very thick, wants to be poofy, coat that needs to lay down.
> 
> I use something different, alternately, almost every time I bath Shoni. I don't like build up and think that helps. He is in a fairly short summer coat that is growing out and can easily look like a lovely puff ball. B) I like the Spa "Fresh" best of all I've used so far. Not their Spa "Renew" however. I mostly use Pantene or Garnier conditioners.[/B]


Show grooming for 20 years 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am sooo glad I have maltese - I don't know how you show groom poodles! I am sure I would do one hack job after another. do they have problems with coat breakage also?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, even though i have received my shampoo....I think I'll just use it on Archie, Abbey and Tink and leave Ava's coat alone for right now. ...sort of "if it ain't broke...don't fix it"....


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutly! And yes the show poodles need almost 1 1/2 to 2 feet of top knot! It is bathing,banding wrapping, repeat. Believe me in the early years, I learned from my mistakes. After many many years of research and show coat maintance I learned the hard way! Don't think for one second, I havent dedicated my life to maintaning show coats! I realize I am new to your forum, and my only intention is to be helpful, informative, supportive and respectful.

I will copy paste onto the intro section, but for those of you wondering I will share with you my history. I am the founder of Lancaster Area Poodle Rescue, and a former AKC education coordinator for years. Currently I serve(multiple years) on the board of directors for PCLV. I was on the point show commitee for years for LKC. I have trained / placed /donated many assistance dogs in working homes. I am an owner/breeder/handler of standard & mini poodles as well as Chinese Cresteds. I am a member of the DVCCC. I have shown and maintained multiple breeds to their championship. I was an exibitor at Westminster, and have many breed wins under my belt. I took 4 years off from showing to have my daughter and enjoy every moment! As I do show almost every weekend now or at least try, It is my primary focus to provide people with quality show products and to educate and inform. I love what I do and am passionate about helping all owner/breeder/handlers to think outside of the box, so they may better achieve goals and dreams. It is hard to find grooming information when you need it the most.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Maltese coats are nothing like poodle coats. That may be why many people are finding they need conditioner with the shampoo. While there is a wide array of textures of silk besides the more incorrect textures (cotton, too soft, too coarse), it is distinctly different even from a Yorkie coat.


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 19 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841778


> Maltese coats are nothing like poodle coats. That may be why many people are finding they need conditioner with the shampoo. While there is a wide array of textures of silk besides the more incorrect textures (cotton, too soft, too coarse), it is distinctly different even from a Yorkie coat.[/B]


Of course, that's like apples and oranges. Nothing wrong with using the right conditioners, however it is important to rest a coat and watch what the conditioners base is. Vellus makes a fantastic conditioner.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 19 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841783


> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 19 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841778





> Maltese coats are nothing like poodle coats. That may be why many people are finding they need conditioner with the shampoo. While there is a wide array of textures of silk besides the more incorrect textures (cotton, too soft, too coarse), it is distinctly different even from a Yorkie coat.[/B]


Of course, that's like apples and oranges. Nothing wrong with using the right conditioners, however it is important to rest a coat and watch what the conditioners base is. Vellus makes a fantastic conditioner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like the satin cream for ends or face furnishings, but not impressed with the rest of their line. 

Another factor is your water. If you think your water might be a problem a final rinse in bottled water is worth a try (or installing a water softener). 

Another huge factor is environment. What are the dogs running on? Are they wrestling together? Rolling on carpet? If you're killing coat it won't appear to be growing because you are constantly tearing the ends and the ends will be broken and flyaway. 

My obedience/agility dog won't have a specials coat no matter what products I use. Sorry Sodie!


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

That picture is priceless! What exactly is he thinking, or should I say ROARING?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 19 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841788


> QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 19 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841783





> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 19 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841778





> Maltese coats are nothing like poodle coats. That may be why many people are finding they need conditioner with the shampoo. While there is a wide array of textures of silk besides the more incorrect textures (cotton, too soft, too coarse), it is distinctly different even from a Yorkie coat.[/B]


Of course, that's like apples and oranges. Nothing wrong with using the right conditioners, however it is important to rest a coat and watch what the conditioners base is. Vellus makes a fantastic conditioner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like the satin cream for ends or face furnishings, but not impressed with the rest of their line. 

Another factor is your water. If you think your water might be a problem a final rinse in bottled water is worth a try (or installing a water softener). 

Another huge factor is environment. What are the dogs running on? Are they wrestling together? Rolling on carpet? If you're killing coat it won't appear to be growing because you are constantly tearing the ends and the ends will be broken and flyaway. 

My obedience/agility dog won't have a specials coat no matter what products I use. Sorry Sodie!











[/B][/QUOTE]

Jackie I love that pic of Sodie!! So funny since he is such a mild mannered, sweet little guy.

Scissors--I didn't mean to question who you are or your experience when I asked if you had maintained a Maltese show coat. The posters who had tried the B3 shampoo on long Malt coats seemed to be having a problem with it and knowing you had Poodles (which I have had) which have such an entirely different coat, I felt the question was reasonable. As you know what works for one coat won't for another.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Well, I ordered, it came, I used and was not impressed. For me it is just a regular shampoo and I still need to use a conditioner. It cleaned well but it took me forever to groom Lily afterward because the comb would not slide through and there were still mats. Suggestions on a good conditioner would be appreciated. So far I like the Keihl's one that another SMer recommended.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried this a little bit ago, Stacy was kind enough to let me have some. 

I used it on Jax first since he's in a puppy cut. It definitely got him clean, but it was tough to comb him. When he dried, he was incredibly fluffy! Had fly aways and the ends looked horrible - even in his short cut.

I decided I'd try it on Kenzie with a follow up conditioner. I still didn't like it  She was fluffy and I had just trimmed her ends, but they looked horrible. Her top knot also got some fly aways! 

I just used it again on Jax yesterday with conditioner, but he's still super fluffy and his ends look pretty bad - and I just cut him last week. 

I so wanted to like it so I didn't have to use conditioner, but it just didn't work for us. Jax and Kenzie have very different coats and are different lengths, but it was a no go for either one. I know someone mentioned the type of water, so I want to add that I have a water softener and that didn't help.


----------

